# pro-kits with stock struts?????



## sentrazack (Jun 4, 2002)

I am thinking of getting the Eibach pro-kits but was wondering what kind of ride I can expect with my stock struts. I will eventually upgrade the struts, but for now I just want the pro kits. If anyone has this setup on a 98 gxe, let me know what you think. Oh yea, with only a 1.5" drop, will I need a camber kit?

thanks


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

No you don't need a camber kit.
My suspension setup is pro-kits kyb-agx
My advice wait til you can buy springs and struts.
Good luck


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*prokits with stock struts????*

i have eibach pro-kit with my stock struts right now and just waiting for my struts to break to have a reason for replacing them with kyb's, the ride is the rather rough at first, but when you match it up with upgraded wheels and tires, it smoothens a bit, basically, it is tolerable, until you are able to get the shocks, it is also a matter of getting used to it........


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

*Stock Struts*

JayL1967 said it right. I just went through this whole ordeal, sort of, at least. Got a botched strut replacement at a local shop, ended up doing the entire suspension over myself.

IMHO, and the advice I have received, do the whole change at once. Saves a lot of time, and in the end, some money. Whatever you choose, ordering the stock suspension rubber parts is, again MHO, vital to the success of the swap.

My Eibach Pro-Kit/KYB AGX setup is quiet, stiff, failry low and very enjoyable - even on Georgia highways.

Good luck...


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

i ran with the stock struts at first but my a$$ started to hurt once my KYB's where off backorder and put on felt a lot better


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

addictednissan said:


> *i ran with the stock struts at first but my a$$ started to hurt *


Yeah, try driving over broken pavement with a blown passenger's rear shock, like I had to because some 2-bit shop couldn't get the damn thing on the car right. After 2 tries, I told them to kiss the booty and did it myself.


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

okay what about the poor suspension travel issue? i read about it in NPM but no one addresses it. if you drop the car 1.4 inches and it only has 1.5 suspension travel, wont it ride the bump stops?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

*96BlkSE-R* :
Did you put a note on my car one time asking me to be in a 200sx club? It was at town center mall.. red 200sx..

Also.. our highways aren't all that bad.. imo anyway

like, when I went to michigan I saw what bad roads are really like


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> *96BlkSE-R :
> Did you put a note on my car one time asking me to be in a 200sx club? It was at town center mall.. red 200sx..
> 
> Also.. our highways aren't all that bad.. imo anyway
> ...


Wasn't me... I try to stay away from Town Center if at all possible.

Yeah, the highways aren't too bad as a rule - but try driving down Collier Road sometime, or for that matter, any road in ATL.

Later...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

my front bumpstops destroyed one segment off after some time, but it doesn't ride on them, just when it gets hammered sometimes....


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I had the pro kits with the stock struts on a 98 xe. I had no problems at all with that set up. I couldn't even tell I had changed the springs.


----------

